# The Last Frontier, part II



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The first thread was getting pic heavy (long loading times) and I haven't posted to it in a while... so heres Part II Building a mountain and mine.

To help me visualise my plans I converted a flat car to a dual purpose raw ore and concentrated bagged ore car. 











Concentratded ore was often bagged for shipment.










I like the simplicity of the above facility, 2 men a bag and a shovel....









As you can see I'm still sizing up my mountain. I can easily shorten the chute...





































There will be another chute for raw ore to fill the bin. 
The rock wall are just part of my visualizing and walls will be made to fill specific areas. These are early experiments for a rock pier and walls.
More about that when I'm satisfied with the results....

OF course... to be continued.

Happy Rails.

John


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding John!







I love it. BTW, where did you find the velocipede for your track inspector?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, 
Gary I found it in a drawer a the local brick and motar in 2005 or 6. I don't remember the brand. If you remember my LS store is in an Ace Hdwr Store here in Tucson. 

The actual mine was a days ride to the railroad at Vail and 2 days from the mine to Tucson. 
In my version with a rail connection, the velocipede is kept a the mine for a quick run to the nearest telegraph as needed. 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe triple digit temps aren't the best for pondering, but I've forged ahead anyway...









I've seen several well thought out mountains constructed in these pages, but I'm cheap and decided to work with what I have... wood, lots and lots of wood. No steel stakes and wire mesh to support my cement mountain.
I'm going with a wooden hollow shape to cover with Cement-All (low shrinkage and strong). My initial plan is to apply dirt to the wet cement for the barren hillside look. I'll add color tints to the cement to prevent white spots from showing through.
There will be tailing piles clinging to the hill and of course more cribbing to keep everything orderly.

I've got a new used camera, my old one required surgery and didn't focus as well as before.... This Cannon gives off a bluish tint to white compared to the Sony.... maybe I'll learn how to adjust it... anyway ...
Armed with my trusty 18ga. brad nailer and scrap wood I'm raising my hill. Sticks too long are left sticking out and once my rickety structure gets some integrity I'll saw them off.


















The flat spot near the top will be the location of a small stampmill and as envisioned a modified On3 ore car will roll down a spindly trestle and dump it's load down the bagging chute.
The stone walls are practice pieces, but help me visualise ways to solve my riddle... what goes where?
All rocks are from the real mine, except the cast rock walls, those stones are native to the layout. Though you can't see it, all the rocks near the loading area sparkle as he rocks were crystalized by heat and pressure.

Thanks for looking.

John


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Looks like it is taking shape! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Gary,

The Velocipede is an Ozark kit, its a bit fiddly to put together, it is $27.00.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By peter bunce on 01 Jul 2011 02:34 PM 
Hi Gary,

The Velocipede is an Ozark kit, its a bit fiddly to put together, it is $27.00. 
Thanks Peter. I haven't looked at their new site recently. I DO have their handcar and it's a great little model.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thamks TJ,
It's been slow 'cause it's been rather hot here, but I've been trying to get in at least a couple of hours a day. 
There was a slight delay the other day when a smaller cousin to JJ's sneaky snake showed up, I dubbed him snakey sneak
I looked around before beginning to tack up more boards, but there I was reaching across the mountain when looking down I saw his tail less than 2' from my hands! I backed out quickly!
This one is smaller than the one I photographed last year and more aggressive. I didn't feel real secure armed with only a 23 ga pin nailer....

That hasn't stopped me tho' and I'm building a mountain! What you see will be covered with dirt impregnated cement so the wood is a very basic form and some triming is yet to be done. I tried cutting some off sooner, but my core is flimsy or was... instead of the sawzall I'm thinking Roto zip.
But I thought you might like to see where I'm going...













































The snakey sneak was on this side.... still more to add here.... when the coast is clear!!! ha ha.
The back is open in case I want to do interior mining scenes... we'll see....

Thanks for looking... 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

That's looking good John, and coming along quickly too, well at lest until the prospective tenant showed up to check out the new digs anyway.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

John,


Thanks for the update! I envy you the space you have to work with. The mountain is coming along. I'm in favor of the mine scenes, having built a small one on my layout.












Take care with snakey sneak.


Best,
TJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice TJ. 

I've been inside The Total Wreck mine (yes there really is a mine by that name...) and have seen cracked timbers and odd supports and such. That's what I'd show insides. 
On the outside at the top of my section of the mountain will be the concentrator and powerhouse (or portions of). Modified On3 mine cars will dump into thhe chutes, they'll run on rickety trestles ... that's what my mind's eye is seeing this week. 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I got some more done today until I got kicked off thhe mountain, not by the Snakey Sneak, but by rain. 
Surprisingly we get most of our rain during the summer heat.
Both photos from my front porch before lightening drove me inside.
Looking East;










Looking West rain appears to be on fire from the setting sun;









John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We sure do get some pretty rain storms.

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There's an old saying; If you want to make God laugh, tell Him your plans.

Seems as though there are more Frontiers than I reckoned...
For many New Years means out with the old and in with the new.

I always kept in the back of my mind, yep back in the cobwebs and the wasted cells of youth was the thought that my loop was a learners layout. It was. Wednesday I lifted all the switches and today I'm lifting the rest of the track and beginning my imagineering for the new right of way.
Only the reverse loop and the mine lead are being kept. Instead of a tri oval of the past I'm going linear with a reverse loop at each end. I also 'see' passing sidings at flag stops.

A major force in making this move is to reclaim my driveway. The Next Frontier is going in the 'yard' of cactus and scattered scrub brush.

I'll be closing this thread for awhile as I document my growth in another direction in a new thread when I have pictures.

Happy Rails and a Happy New Year!

John


----------

